# Recommendations for an HTS-Like Slingshot?



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

I took the advice of many, bought a Simpleshot Scout (great product and company BTW) and tried several styles and configurations over the past couple of months. I think I now know what I like and what provides best accuracy for me so I want to try an ergo TTF dedicated side shooter. I like the looks, price and specs of Bill Hay's Hathcock Target Sniper, especially since it looks like it will take wide bands and is a full, palm-filling 1 inch thick. However, a couple of reviewers have said that it doesn't work well thumb-supported. It's more for pinch grip and I prefer not pinching - and from what I've read, I probably wouldn't mind if the fork gap was slightly narrower. I also would like fork tips on the narrow side so I would sacrifice the OTT option. So what are some HTS-like shooters, with good availability, that provide positive forefinger and thumb placement without pinching the frame?
THANKS!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Everybody is different and have preferences and opinions . It's to your benefit to be able to shoot every possible way . ( Thumb braced , pinch grip , hammer grip , TTF , OTT ect. ) It will make you a better shot overall when you can adjust and adapt to everything . It's more fun being able to enjoy a wide range of slingshots and not being limited to any style . I would suggest the smaller size HTS with the use of a well fitting lanyard .


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Wider forks have advantages with TTF shooting. Don't be too quick to discard their utility.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The Seal Sniper might be worth a try


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

treefork said:


> Everybody is different and have preferences and opinions . It's to your benefit to be able to shoot every possible way . ( Thumb braced , pinch grip , hammer grip , TTF , OTT ect. ) It will make you a better shot overall when you can adjust and adapt to everything . It's more fun being able to enjoy a wide range of slingshots and not being limited to any style . I would suggest the smaller size HTS with the use of a well fitting lanyard .


Thanks for the suggestions. Maybe I'll contact Pocket Predator and verify that the fork width is the only thing that downsized on the small HTS. I'm not looking for a small frame. It's not even the wide forks of the standard that would bother me-it's the wide grip I suspect. Most images and videos I see looks like the user is stretching just to get the grip.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Here are the approximate measurements of the Seal Sniper. 6 in length. 4in od forks. 3/4 fork width. 2-1/8 Id between forks. 3in hand grip.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is the approximate measurements of the Ranger. Length 6 in. Fork OD 3-3/4. ID of fork 2 in. 2-3/4 grip width. 3/4 fork width.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is an aluminum slingshot, not sure what it's called, Ranger I think. It has a really nice bevel for a pinch grip. Here are the approximate measurements. 3-1/4 OD on the forks. 1-7/8 ID forks. 5-3/4 length. 2-1/4 grip area. This slingshot has a nice solid feel, the bevel provides a comfortable place for thumb brace.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope this helps give you some idea on selecting a slingshot. In all fairness wether you buy from Pocket Predator or Simple Shot Slingshots, you can't go wrong with either one. They both are highly skilled craftsman that can help you in acquiring a slingshot that's right for you. To me the best way to find out what they can or cannot do is contact them, like you said. I hope you let us us know what you decide on.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Just send a PM to Bill Hays telling him what you said here or see if he has time to chat on the phone about this. I'm sure he will send you a proper fitting frame of your particular liking. Most if not all of us have a bunch of slingshots, yes we may have a fav or two...but as said above it's good to use a number of styles to add variety. You will settle on what's best for you. The Scout was a good start. And when you buy a popular design, if you want to trade or sell it, you'll have takers galore. Any of Nathan's or Bill's frames are gobbled up quickly by members here when offered for sale or trade.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

goodflite said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody is different and have preferences and opinions . It's to your benefit to be able to shoot every possible way . ( Thumb braced , pinch grip , hammer grip , TTF , OTT ect. ) It will make you a better shot overall when you can adjust and adapt to everything . It's more fun being able to enjoy a wide range of slingshots and not being limited to any style . I would suggest the smaller size HTS with the use of a well fitting lanyard .
> ...


You may want to consider the " Sideshooter " . It has much narrower pinch grip and is very comfortable . I prefer it over the full size Hathcock . The Hathcock is a really wide pinch grip .


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for all of the suggestions and advice guys. I'll stay active on the forum and stay shooting but it may be awhile before I think about a new slingshot. Wrecked my car this morning before work due to icy conditions. It may be totaled. Freak accident on my steep driveway. Car hit the brick wall of my garage. Garage is unsafe now and being supported with emergency supports and it really affects the house too since its a bi-level. The contractor says 1 month until I can use my garage doors. Between home owners and car insurance deductibles - and car rental, it will be about $3k stupid mistake - more if I have to buy a car of course.

Oh well, with no cars in the garage, I guess that can be my shooting range. Its a finished garage and stays somewhat warm.


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

Well like the others said I can recommend the Seal Sniper as well, I have the large option and I love it. Sorry to hear about the unfortunate accident, I hope it works out ok for you.


----------



## TJG1shot (Dec 1, 2015)

I agree with the contact Bill or some Vendors they may have some thing that you want. I have a HTS it is wide but I don't mind. There was a post called R10 I think in the templates section made one of those and it works great. It is my favorite. I looked for it but it is no longer there because I wanted to download it again Windows 10 problems had to wipe my hard drive. If anyone no who posted or what happened to that template please let me know.

Thanks


----------

